# Need bike - I'm 5'3" female, weighing 120lbs...



## WildLinda (Jun 10, 2007)

Beginner, but with a few years of mtn bike & city commuting experience. Don't want to invest more than $2000 new...or preferably a second hand bike until I know what I want. Did a tour to Niagara Falls of 90kms per day over the weekend, just got back. LOVED this sort of touring, went with a group who weren't hammers, but not slackers either. A van carried our gear. I took my Trek WSD 7.2. Too heavy, & too slow for the pace of this group. Still suffering ulnar nerve pain in my hands... and my lower neck/upper shoulders were on fire - likely the straight handlebar). Love the Trek but better for urban commutes.

I want something lighter, faster also women specific fit, thinking carbon to absorb some of the road vibrations and cut down on the ulnar pain - many thanks for any recommendations...or if you're selling and are in Toronto...

Thanks again for reading this,
Linda


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Too many good options to list, but you probably will be a good candidate for a women's specific geometry. I wouldn't be surprised if the straight bars were something of a culprit... not inherently because they are straight rather than dropped but because for small framed women, the grips and shifters on many straight bar bikes are simply too wide-set, and so without extra hand positions you are riding with hands too far apart... a recipe for burning shoulders and wrists.

With a $2000 budget you'll have plenty of nice options. I would definitely encourage you to look at the Specialized Ruby and the WSD offerings from Trek and Cannondale. At your weight, I'm not convinced that frame material will be a significant factor so much as right fit. You can add some cush to the ride with 700 X 25 tires and the right bar tape and saddle. In a small frame like you'll need (45-49 depending on manufacturer) none of those bikes will have any real flex to them. 

Good luck.


----------



## IronDad (Oct 7, 2003)

Probably the best shop for you in Toronto would be Endurosport http://www.endurosport.com/experienceEndurosport/default.asp

They're Serotta-trained fitters, which means they know their stuff about fitting and can help you with your pain when you ride. They also happen to be Cannondale dealers, if I remember correctly, and Cannondale's Feminine frames come in tiny sizes so they won't have a problem finding the right size.


----------

